# Current best gmirror balance?



## semi-ambivalent (Jan 14, 2010)

Is there any new news on gmirror balance settings? I've just built a two disk gmirror (easy peasy) on 8.0-P2 i386 and am using load. I've read differing opinions on round-robin and they were all rather old.
I've also already done sysctl vfs.read_max=15 from 8; and there was a definite, noticible improvement.

thx!

sa


----------



## aragon (Jan 15, 2010)

To my knowledge "load" offers the best performance with latest gmirror code.  I don't think release/8 has that code.  You need to be running 8.0-STABLE or apply a patch. Take a look at this PR.  Scroll down to the latest revision of the patch by mav@.  You should be able to apply the 8.0 patch to your system and then switch to the load algorithm to get the benefits.

If you're not using AHCI and your hardware supports it, I highly recommend enabling that too.  See ahci(4).


----------

